# Culture of BC



## Oliver (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi I'm Oliver and I have a wife and a one year old daughter. We are considering moving to British Columbia and have done a considerable amount of research online. However I'd really like to know about the culture of BC. We are sociable family minded people hoping to leave the rat race of UK life behind and settle somewhere quieter and more beautiful. Is the general culture of (particulally south west) BC like that or is it materialistic and fast-paced?? We'd like to sette down to a good life-work balance - would anyone have anything to advise if BC is like that?? Many thanks!!


----------

